# Photoshop Elements 10 deal



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

Amazon Canada has Photoshop Elements 10 for 60.00 (59.96) which qualifies for free shipping. Total with Ontario Taxes 67.75.

Other software also available at good prices. Check the link to Black Friday week.

Metro has 3 - 10 dollar iTunes cards for 25.00 beginning tomorrow until next Thursday.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

egremont said:


> Amazon Canada has Photoshop Elements 10 for 60.00 (59.96) which qualifies for free shipping. Total with Ontario Taxes 67.75.
> 
> Other software also available at good prices. Check the link to Black Friday week.
> 
> Metro has 3 - 10 dollar iTunes cards for 25.00 beginning tomorrow until next Thursday.


Is this every Metro? Has their been any better offers for iTunes Gift Cards?


----------

